# Broken eggs.



## queenpoopsalot (Oct 21, 2014)

After about 8 days and 5 eggs later it seems she is finally done laying, but yesterday while cleaning the cage 2 rolled off the counter and cracked so I removed them. Will she lay another 2 or continue to sit on the remaining 3 until she gets tired of them?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It depends if she was getting bored of them or not. I would say that she probably would not lay more if she spends time away from the eggs and isn't constantly sitting on them. If she only notices them when she is about to lay eggs then she probably won't lay more. 

But if the stimulus for her to lay eggs is still in her cage then she could lay more. Like her perch or whatever may have caused her to lay them.


----------



## queenpoopsalot (Oct 21, 2014)

She is actually quite attached to them, coming out only to eat or a bathroom break. I've been making hey come out of the cage at least once a day for some exercise then it's right back to the eggs. Today I noticed her drinking a lot more water again but that seems quite quick to produce more since they just broke yesterday.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

They can really make them fast. It takes less than 48 hours for them to develop an egg. Kiwi would lay one every two days on the dot it would seem. I found out the food I was using to help her gain weight when she was recovering from the injury, made her want to lay eggs. She laid about 16 eggs in a little over a month. Once she was at a good weight, I took the millet out and limited her food back to what she needed and she stopped laying. It takes something so little for them to lay it seems if they are determined.

Do you know what causes her laying to help prevent it?


----------



## queenpoopsalot (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not quite sure. With it being winter daylight is already scarce around here. I keep my place at a constant 72-74 degrees so far from the warmth I would expect to inhibit laying. She is on a pellet diet with occasional seeds. I've offered up soft foods in the past to get more vitamins in her but she was only a pasta fan and that is very limited. As for affection she isn't too keen on that either, she likes the occasional hear rub but other then that she can't stand hands.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

My vet said no soft foods, longer nights 12 hours of darkness because sleep is important to mimic winter conditions, restrict food so no extra fatty treats, and also to add full spectrum lighting for 2 hours a day. There are good full spectrum lights for birds sold by Featherbrite and you can put them into desk lamps. Just don't let them get too close because our curious babies can burn themselves.

You can use big marbles to replace the eggs she lost if she starts laying otherwise there are something called dummy eggs sold for parrots of all sizes. I got some for Kiwi, but found out she was an egg hoarder, so it didn't help much. No matter how many I added she would lay more. It got to being she had 22 eggs in there, 9 of the were the dummy eggs! :lol:

If she keeps laying eggs give her a little extra protein, vitamin A, and calcium to help her not leech the calcium from her bones and prevent egg binding.


*Edit:*
I would look to see if she likes anything in her cage that is causing her to lay. Sometimes it is the diet, or not enough out of cage time because they are bored they lay eggs. It's hard to tell sometimes, you have to play around to find what it is.

Also is that almost an all pelleted diet? I would recommend access to seeds more in her food dish. Pellets are more like vitamins, weak vitamins because they have to eat a good amount, but they shouldn't be a big majority of the diet. Most people will say half seeds half pellets, because too many pellets can harm the organs (specifically kidneys) while too many seeds can cause fatty liver disease. Then adding in fruits, veggies, and other foods to make up for what else is lacking in the diet and also flush/cancel out some of the bad things from the seeds and pellets.


----------

